# Tivo Premiere Model TCD746500 NEW and 2 TB replacement hard drive



## Woodburner (Jan 4, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291051133076?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

No reserve


----------



## Luckyluc (Jan 24, 2014)

Any luck selling?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Luckyluc said:


> Any luck selling?


Um, did you check the listing? It sold for $105.


----------

